# baby diabetes test ... ?



## CALSHOT (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello,
My wife and I are expecting our first child in less than 2 week 
I?m type 1 and have been for around 25 years. I?m worried about hereditary diabetes but the midwife has mentioned they won?t test for diabetes unless the mother had/has gestational diabetes. So is diabetes linked to the female side or should I ask my GP for a test in a few weeks/months ??
Looking long term if no test is offered I think I?d be paranoid about how often baby/infant is going for a pee and how much liquid baby will drinking! (as I was excessively doing aged 6 before diagnosis ).
Thanks.
Simon


----------



## elliebug (Jun 6, 2011)

hi,
as far as i'm aware and my area may be different they dont usually do a test at a specific point (as diabetes can develop anytime) i think that if your child was poorly it would be reasonable to ask them to do a urine test which is fairly easy to do and not invasive and that would show any glucose. i'm sure that if you explained your concerns and that you were diabetic, most doctors/ nurses would understand why you wanted it to be chacked out!! also i *think* the chance of passing it to your child is <10% it differs depending in if the mum or the dad is diabetic and i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Simon.

I don't know about the genetics but there are a lot of different genes that combine to give a risk of developing diabetes of one type or another.

As you'll be aware, type 1 is an autoimmune disorder, so your baby could develop any number of other ailments if he/she had the relevant genes.

All I can say is that I developed T1 at 13 and my daughter is now 23 and going strong with no signs of diabetes. If anything, it apparently often skips a generation, so your grandchildren may be at higher risk, although by then it may not be an issue if medical science advances at the current rate.

So don't worry about your baby developing anything other than normally and enjoy your time as a father. It passes too quickly as it is and you don't want to miss any moments through worrying unnecessarily.

Congrats to you and your OH and a your forthcoming baby.

Rob


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 6, 2011)

My children have never been tested for diabetes oldest is coming up to 25, my husband (also a T1) son for his first marriage has never been tested and he's almost 25..

It was mentioned when I had my oldest daughter but never been offered, but even though yes I it was always in the back of my mind that they might become diabetic as they grew up, I wouldn't have had them routinely tested just in case..  I personally think for a young child it can be a trumatic experience and unfair to put them through without a good reason..

Two things that I have done if I've been concerned is the urine test, easily collected without causing stress and do a dip test, 50 strips from the chemist costs about ?3 for 50!

And the other one if they fell over and cut themselves (which they all do part of growing up) I used to do a bg test as part of the 'there there, brush yourself down' bit

I think men actually worry abit more about this, I know that my ex-husband (my lot dad) was and still is a nightmare about them getting diabetes, and even after our divorce would regularly ring and say I'm worried about one of the kids, they've been drinking a lot and going to the loo a lot, can you just check them please, he still worries now and still occasonial rings to ask even though they'll  20, 21 and 25 and none are diabetic...

Les (2nd hubby is also T1) has a son from his first marriage same age as my oldest daughter, he's never had a diabetic test and he also isn't a diabetic either..

Best thing you can do, is not to worry about it, enjoy the next fortnight of sleep because once little one arrives you aren't going to have much sleep for a while


----------



## margie (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Simon - please try not to worry about the baby (easier said than done).

I don't think that hospitals test a baby for diabetes unless it is showing some signs.
What they will do if the mother is diabetic is to check the baby's blood sugars to check they aren't too low. The baby may be producing more insulin than necessary as they have been producing more than normal to cope with the blood sugar levels their mother has experienced. In this case the baby will be taken care of till it is clear that it has corrected the over production.

Obviously keep an eye on baby and act if anything untoward shows its head.


----------



## bev (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Simon,

If your baby were to develop diabetes (hopefully it wont) - you wont miss the signs - they come on rapidly and you will probably just test anyway because you will be worried. I dont know the actual figures for passing it down the line - but you cant spend your time worrying about the 'what if's' - just enjoy your baby and you will be the best parent you can be.Bev


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 6, 2011)

CALSHOT said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are expecting our first child in less than 2 week 
> I?m type 1 and have been for around 25 years. I?m worried about hereditary diabetes but the midwife has mentioned they won?t test for diabetes unless the mother had/has gestational diabetes. So is diabetes linked to the female side or should I ask my GP for a test in a few weeks/months ??
> Looking long term if no test is offered I think I?d be paranoid about how often baby/infant is going for a pee and how much liquid baby will drinking! (as I was excessively doing aged 6 before diagnosis ).
> ...



Hi Calshot I was told today by a Dental consultant that it comes from the fathers side, as my little grandaughters great grandad had Type 1 Diabetes later on in life ( not my side of the family) and I have type 1, diagnosied 21 years ago.  I don't suppose it helps much, but try not to worry to much or get upset or stressed or it may put your sugar levels up.  Best wishes Sheena


----------

